# Tired of cleaning this black tar out of ear every day... pics



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

This black stuff has been in my dogs ears for about 3 months now, im using white vinegar washes, epi otic wash from petsmart every day and it just comes back the next day, no idea what it could be? allergies to some kind of food?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He probably has an ear infection and a bad one from the looks of it. He needs to be seen by a vet right away. If it's painful or irritating he could end up with an aural hematoma. You don't want that vet bill.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks like it might be both a bacterial and yeast infection. Needs antibiotics from your vet! ASAP.

The issue with a longstanding ear infection is permanent scarring in the dogs ears and narrowing of the ear canal making them more prone to constant ear infections. If the ears have been that inflamed and cruddy for 3 months - it is probably going to take a while to clear that up.

Also. A lot of the over the counter rinses and home treatments may actually cause worse problems with the ears.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, it does look like an infection. Once he/she gets to the vet and gets it cleared up it should be no problem to keep the ears clean.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with the others, you need to take your pup to the Vet for that.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It looks like an infection. You need to get him to the vet right away, so you can get the right kind of medication to treat it. It's not going to go away on its own. The dog must be uncomfortable - imagine having a painful ear for three months.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Our 8-month old had that a few months ago. Not nearly as bad, but it was an infection. The vet gave her both an oral antibiotic and added an antibiotic rinse and a cleansing rinse. We do the cleansing rinse now just for maintenance, but it didn't come back once it was treated. Hers was very mild. I would agree that your pup needs to see a vet for treatment.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely looks like a yeast infection, agree with the others go to the vet!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Almost looks like dried up blood.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm trying to understand why you still have not taken your dog to a vet. Many of us in your other thread have been advising you to do that for over a month. Your dog is most likely in pain and instead of taking care of it you keep posting here. In my opinion, you owe it to your dog to get to the vet. None of us are vets here and what you've been trying is clearly not working.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ot-stop-biting-her-thigh-now-upper-belly.html


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

the last post in that thread is dated December 9 - you STILL haven't taken her to the vet for those ears?????????????


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, I'll chime in. I AM a vet and I say get those ears to a vet ASAP. You have been given some very sage advice re. the discomfort or even pain your dog is in, the dangers of leaving an infection untreated, etc. Bacteria, yeast, ear mites, those are all possibilities for what is going on there. The only way to know for sure is to examine under a microscope, and the treatments for those conditions are prescription. You have already shown that at-home treatment is not working, and may in fact be making it worse. Make an appointment with your vet now, before they close for the holiday!


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

I am at the point now that I am convinced she has a thyroid problem or some sort of diabetes. The vet simply gave her an antibiotic every 8 hours


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not convinced you went to a vet. Antibiotics are needed. Drops are needed. A new vet is needed if you actually went to one. For those ears to be in that shape for this long is irresponsible and negligent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

bearlolzxz said:


> I am at the point now that I am convinced she has a thyroid problem or some sort of diabetes. The vet simply gave her an antibiotic every 8 hours


PLEASE take your girl to the vet, she is depending on you to help her, you do understand that ear infections are very painful, and if left untreated your dog could go deaf. If you are not seeing and improvement in her condition with medication the vet prescribed, antibiotics can take some time to work, or she may need a different type of medication, then please take her back, and have her rechecked. See a different vet if need be. If you think she has a thyroid problem or diabetes (which can be fatal for dogs, if it left untreated) then it is even more crucial that you help her, and find out what is going on with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*



Charliethree said:


> PLEASE take your girl to the vet, she is depending on you to help her, you do understand that ear infections are very painful, and if left untreated your dog could go deaf. If you are not seeing and improvement in her condition with medication the vet prescribed, antibiotics can take some time to work, or she may need a different type of medication, then please take her back, and have her rechecked. See a different vet if need be. If you think she has a thyroid problem or diabetes (which can be fatal for dogs, if it left untreated) then it is even more crucial that you help her, and find out what is going on with her.


PLEASE take her to the vet. She is counting on you and this is very PAINFUL for her.
They will take a culture and find out what kind of infection it is, so they know how to treat it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has low thyroid and his ears have never looked like that. 
I wouldn't have waited till they did to take him to the vet either
Are we sounding like we're a bit annoyed here?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have had dogs with diabetes and hypothryroidism. Their ears never looked like that. Your dog has an ear infection. It needs treatment. If your vet has prescribed antibiotics without a culture you should probably find a new vet.
You've been given good, sound advice by members here as well as by a member who IS a vet. Your dog is in pain. None of us here take that lightly and we only want what is best for your dog. If we seem to be getting annoyed it is because, for us, allowing an animal to be in pain is unconscionable. Get her to a competent vet NOW! If you think your dog may be diabetic or have a thyroid problem you can have bloodwork run to check for those issues when you take her to a vet for her ear infection.


----------



## hoffmalr (Feb 19, 2016)

I also had a diabetic dog who never had anything other than the occasional mild ear infection - nothing like that. We knew she was diabetic because she was drinking a lot of water and having accidents, and it was confirmed with a simple blood test that ruled out other issues like kidney failure. Please take her to a vet, or a different vet if you are following the first vet's instructions to no avail.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

bearlolzxz said:


> I am at the point now that I am convinced she has a thyroid problem or some sort of diabetes. The vet simply gave her an antibiotic every 8 hours


Are you talking about oral antibiotics or drops for the ears? These ears need proper cleaning which, at this point, may need to be done under anesthesia, I don't know. The ear drum must be assessed as it may have ruptured with the time this has been going on. Then they need prescription topical medication (probably a combination antibiotic, anti fungal, and steroid, but it depends on whether the ear drum is intact or if they can even see it due to inflammation, in which case you have to assume rupture) and continued cleaning. They will need to be rechecked towards the end of the treatment to make sure they have improved. If your vet simply gave you oral antibiotics for this, with no recheck, you need a new vet! Oral antibiotics may be indicated, oral steroids may be indicated, topical meds may be sufficient, but those are questions for a competent vet who can examine your dog to answer, not people on this very helpful and concerned forum. *Make an appointment today, with a new vet if necessary!!
*
Also, If you are concerned about systemic diseases such as diabetes or hypothyroidism, that is also a question for a vet, not the internet. The internet cannot tell you blood glucose or thyroid levels. Even more reason to make that appointment! Today! Now!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

My RB guy Logan often got ear infections. Usually started out with redness, and if I happened to miss it, usually ended up with the black tar you have (though never that bad). Some dogs just get ear infections easier than others. If I was remiss and did not clean and add a drying agent to his ears after swimming (particularly in the lake) he usually ended up with an ear infection. It doesn't always mean there is another cause. While we might be given an oral antibiotic if it had gotten too bad, we were always given something to put in his ears, i.e. Otomox, Panalog, etc. This part of the treatment was as important, if not more, than the oral meds. You really need to get it down into the ear canal, massage it around, and take a soft tissue, etc to then clean the gunk out. If you don't follow the course of the meds to the letter, it most likely will come back very quickly as you never truly got the problem resolved. Totally agree with everyone above, our Vet usually looked at it under the micro to see what he was dealing with. Then another check in with the vet after the prescribed amount of time to make sure the treatment was working, possibly another swab and a look under the micro. If not, a different topical med was prescribed, or instructions to continue for another length of time to make sure it was totally gone. If your vet is not giving it his full attention, to your satisfaction, then find a new vet. I bet if you look at your dog, his ears are kind of droopy looking - the reason is they hurt.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

The over the counter medications don't always work, as it might not even be targeting the specific infection your dog has. Your vet needs to do a swab and look at it under the microscope to diagnose it and prescribe you the correct medication that targets that type of infection. If it's not going away with what you're using, then they're not getting the the root of the problem and it'll keep coming back. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

With the severe hot spot and now the ears it could very well be another factor causing these issues. However, you cannot ignore and hope home treatments will work. My sisters pup(chocolate lab) had an ear infection(with none of this going on) and his ear drum did burst. Poor pup walked crooked for days while he was on meds. 


This stuff isn't to play with this. Their ears can impact their balance, hearing, etc. And they're painful. Think about when you've had an ear infection. He just cannot tell you how badly it is hurting. 


I'm empathic to you. I know(trust me!) how pricey vets can be, but this isn't a sit and wait it out scenario anymore. Your vet can likely prescribe some cleansing rinse too to use regularly to limit a reoccurrence. We used it for both our Bridge girl(who got infections once annually) and now our 9-month old who has had one mild infection. 


Thinking of you and your pup.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

That ear is horrible and the hot spot is horrible. 
That poor baby is suffering.


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

the hot spot has healed and fur is growing over it, for those in the thread asking. And the antibiotic the vet gave us is oral Im not using any home remedies but the regular epi otic (https://www.chewy.com/virbac-epi-otic-advanced-ear-cleaner/dp/52807) Is doing a good job keeping the ears clean


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So have you taken your dog to the vet yet???????

The ear cleaner is Not Doing anything to correct the underlying issue which is an infection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Please keep in mind, that everyone here, are really concerned for your dog and just want her to get better. From your previous posts, it looks like she has been dealing with this for months. You posted a pic back in September of black stuff, oozing out of the ear, along with it, a large infected area, coming down her neck. You said, the Vet treated her with an Epi-Otic solution, at that time.

Now, 3 months later, the problem, has magnified. Epi-Otic ear cleanser, is just meant as a preventive treatment, or used as a pre-treatment. It will clean the oily, bacterial build up, that long eared dogs, typically have. It will not clear up, a raging ear infection. Oral antibiotics, will help, but your dog needs to have specific, medicated drops, to be applied into the ear canal, several times a day, that can only be determined by, looking at a smear of the affected ear, under a microscope. Then, the Vet knows, what they are dealing with and can prescribe the appropriate medication.

I urge you to seek a 2nd opinion, if that's all your Vet has prescribed for your dog. This is your baby and you want her to be well.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Dear OP, I am curious as to why you began this thread. You have received quite a few responses to it from members. All of them, including one member who is a veterinarian, have told you that your dog clearly has a serious ear infection which is in need of treatment by a competent veterinarian. You have said that you dog has been given oral antibiotics (which you have not identified) and you have been treating your dog's ear with vinegar as well as regular epi otic purchased at a pet store. From the photo you have posted here as well as photos posted in previous threads started by you it is obvious that the ear infection has not cleared up. Hence one can assume it has not been properly diagnosed or treated. 
You have been given sound advice by members here. Some of them have considerable experience with dogs and one is a veterinarian. All of us care deeply about golden retrievers. Most of us here have one. It is why we come to GRF. We ask for and receive and often give one another advice regarding our dogs who mean a great deal to us.
I have no idea where you are located, but since you are purchasing epi otic at a large big box pet store I am assuming it is in the US. This makes your behavior even more baffling to me as you live in a country where veterinary care is plentiful and finding a competent veterinarian should not be that difficult. If payment is the reason you are not seeking out additional treatment many veterinary clinic will offer you a payment plan. 
My point is that you have gotten the same response from everyone who has posted in this thread. Your dog has a serious ear infection and you need to get him to a competent vet and yet you continue to post that you are continuing with the SAME treatment, which clearly is not working. So, as I originally asked, what is the reason that you started this thread? Because I have to say that you are beginning to look a lot like a troll to me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Dear OP, I am curious as to why you began this thread. You have received quite a few responses to it from members. All of them, including one member who is a veterinarian, have told you that your dog clearly has a serious ear infection which is in need of treatment by a competent veterinarian. You have said that you dog has been given oral antibiotics (which you have not identified) and you have been treating your dog's ear with vinegar as well as regular epi otic purchased at a pet store. From the photo you have posted here as well as photos posted in previous threads started by you it is obvious that the ear infection has not cleared up. Hence one can assume it has not been properly diagnosed or treated.
> 
> You have been given sound advice by members here. Some of them have considerable experience with dogs and one is a veterinarian. All of us care deeply about golden retrievers. Most of us here have one. It is why we come to GRF. We ask for and receive and often give one another advice regarding our dogs who mean a great deal to us.
> 
> ...




My point exactly! I started suspecting a troll the other day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Add me to the list of troll sniffers
No decent human being could let a dog suffer like this for months.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

A troll, maybe.

But i'm going to say it as I see it " THIS OWNER IS JUST CRUEL WITH A BIT OF A LOOSE SCREW".


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Many states have laws against refusing a dog medical care when it is needed. It isn't just cruel, it is neglectful.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

*Troll?*

I'm still new to this forum so guessing a troll is someone that just wants to stir up trouble??

If this is the case they did a good job and have way too much time on their hands... You're welcome to come to TX and help me paint my house!

If you actually do have a dog, you can bring with you and I'll be happy to take to the vet for you :grin2:


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi, I have been to the vet many times, actually $1k spent since september has been spent on just 
'200$ antibiotics, 50$ appointment visit' and other nonsence of the sort. I understand vet visits are expensive since there is no 'insurance' as human M.D. visits and I am trying to find a reputable vet (not some mom & pop store that is just a drug vendor) The vet gave us an oral antibiotic twice a day called cephalexin.


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

Calling me a troll when I made an account on a dog breed forum, instead of Reddit or somewhere else (which I also have), to ask for help makes me question why you people get dogs for anyway.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to remind everyone to be respectful to one another and to keep the Forum rules in mind when making posts.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

There is, indeed, insurance, although now that she has been seen for this problem, it will be considered a preexisting condition and not covered. If you are not happy with your vet, which, based on what you have said, I would not be, you need to be proactive in finding a new one, not just complain that you are tired of cleaning your dogs ears and how much money you have spent. 

Find a new general practitioner NOW. Stop complaining to us, do not wait. You can try looking at the American board of veterinary practitioners for vets in your area who, although they are not residency trained specialists, have taken a special interest in specializing their practice and having additional accreditation. ABVP ? American Board of Veterinary Practitioners. 
if you are concerned about "mom and pop shops" then make sure that the hospital is AAHA accredited or go to a big practice like Banfield or VCA. They have standards to which they must adhere. 

Alternatively and/or additionally, go to the website for the American College of Veterinary Dermatology and search for a dermatologist near you. acvd.org | Find Dermatologist | Veterinarians with specialized training in skin, ears, and allergy
Yes, they will be more expensive, but you can be sure that they will examine, diagnose, and treat this appropriately. This is assuming that you can get an appointment quickly, of course. That will get her poor, poor ears treated while giving you time to find a new general practitioner. 

There is no excuse you can give which will make it ok to wait any longer. Stop complaining. DO SOMETHING. DO IT NOW!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

bearlolzxz said:


> Calling me a troll when I made an account on a dog breed forum, instead of Reddit or somewhere else (which I also have), to ask for help makes me question why you people get dogs for anyway.


I think you are seeing this response because people on this forum care too much about dogs. That said, there is a lot of assuming going on and people are assuming the worst because they don't know anything about you. I believe you do want what's best for your pet and that's why you're posting here. Unfortunately, we've given you all the advice we can provide. It's up to you to be your dogs advocate and make sure he gets the proper treatment. It may be as simple as calling into your vet and letting them know that you haven't seen an improvement. Maybe then the vet will decide to try a different course of antibiotics. But obviously aomwthing else needs to be done. Please don't let this experience tarnish your view of GRF. We all just really want to see every dog be healthy and loved.


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

You are correct, thanks for the help


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you considered changing his food? My Brady used to get hot spots and ear infections all the time until I changed him to grain free about 8 years ago. Since then not one hot spot, and only one ear infection.

If it is any kind of staff infection, it might take multiple rounds of antibiotic to clear up. Often times it will clear up, and once the antibiotic is finished, it will show up again.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Siandvm said:


> There is, indeed, insurance, although now that she has been seen for this problem, it will be considered a preexisting condition and not covered. If you are not happy with your vet, which, based on what you have said, I would not be, you need to be proactive in finding a new one, not just complain that you are tired of cleaning your dogs ears and how much money you have spent.
> 
> Find a new general practitioner NOW. Stop complaining to us, do not wait. You can try looking at the American board of veterinary practitioners for vets in your area who, although they are not residency trained specialists, have taken a special interest in specializing their practice and having additional accreditation. ABVP ? American Board of Veterinary Practitioners.
> if you are concerned about "mom and pop shops" then make sure that the hospital is AAHA accredited or go to a big practice like Banfield or VCA. They have standards to which they must adhere.
> ...


This is excellent advice given to you by a competent veterinarian who also happens to be a member here. In addition to the suggestions made, since you seem to be leery of "mom and pop shops" (whatever that may be), you could also contact the golden retriever club in the area in which you live and ask for a recommendation for a vet. Your other option, if cost is a concern to you, is to contact your local Humane Society or a rescue organization in your area and explain that you have limited funds and are in desperate need of a competent veterinarian. I have had dogs for over 40 years. The vet clinic which I use came recommended to me by a rescue organization. My vet doesn't give me reduced rates, nor do I have a financial need to ask for them but I can tell you that my current veterinary clinic has my complete trust and, for that reason, I am willing to make a 45 minute drive to the clinic. Most clinics will work with you to set up a payment plan should you need one. You have been given excellent and very sound advice by members of this forum. We care deeply about our dogs and many of us work with rescue organizations. We do not represent ourselves as experts. Most of us are not vets. We are, however, deeply committed to the health, well being and safety of our dogs and care very much about the dogs belonging to members. It was in that spirit that nearly 30 of us responded to your post telling you to seek competent veterinarian care immediately for your dog. The same thing occurred with your previous posts. People here tried very hard to help you with good advice which you have seemed to ignore. We cannot treat your dog for you. We cannot take your dog to the vet for you. We do not know where you live so we cannot even offer you the names of vets who specialize in your area. We have truly done all we can do to help you. I sincerely hope you will expend the time and energy to seek out a competent vet for your dog and take your dog in for treatment for what is, in all liklihood, a very painful ear infection.. Your dog depends on you to make wise, caring and thoughtful decisions regarding her care. Please, please, please do so!!!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Everyone on this forum is concerned for your pup. Because most of us have been through an ear infection let me tell you how it usually goes. With the ears at this stage of infection the pup should be sedated, the ears flushed & cleaned until the vet can see the ear drum. Many times the infection is on the other side of the ear drum and can require surgery, but vet can't see what's going on with this much goop. 

Prescription ear wash and prescription drops should have been given to you along with the antibiotics. The drops have antibiotics and pain killers as this is extremely painful for your pup. There is a technique to cleaning out the ears to make sure the ear wash and drops make it down to the ear drum and the vet should have shown you how to do this. All the ear solutions in the world won't help if it's not getting all the way down.

You invited us on this journey with your post, we just want the best for your pup. From what you have written it doesn't sound like you received the treatment needed so we are a little frustrated. If you have that is great news... allow us to share the healing process with you. Maybe an updated photo or just a progress report?? 

I don't know your location but maybe you could reach out to someone in your area, I know I would be willing to help and imagine many of us would.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> Have you considered changing his food? My Brady used to get hot spots and ear infections all the time until I changed him to grain free about 8 years ago. Since then not one hot spot, and only one ear infection.
> 
> If it is any kind of staff infection, it might take multiple rounds of antibiotic to clear up. Often times it will clear up, and once the antibiotic is finished, it will show up again.


This for sure. I'd also ask your vet for antibiotic ear drops. Our vet gave both(oral and drops) and hers cleared so fast. But, hers was very very mild.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Kalhayd said:


> This for sure. I'd also ask your vet for antibiotic ear drops. Our vet gave both(oral and drops) and hers cleared so fast. But, hers was very very mild.


When Max was young and I was pretty clueless, he got a really bad infection. His ears didn't look like this, he was just shaking his head and scratching, and I knew enough to know what that meant. So off we went to Dr. Dave. He got shots, oral meds and drops. And a recheck a week later. The point is that you don't just wait for it to get better. And as someone said very eloquently a while ago, this forum is not a substitute for your vet.


----------



## The Lab Coach (Dec 27, 2016)

I wouldn't advise you to wait anymore. No offense - but you should have taken your dog to the vet weeks ago!

Like some other posters have said - we tried telling you in your other threads...

You owe it to your dog mate. Good luck!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread and I'm honestly not trying to come off as rude, but why in the world have you not taken this poor dog to a vet yet??? This is CLEARLY a very serious infection and, if left untreated, which it seems it has been, several bad things can happen. Part of being a responsible pet owner is ensuring that your dog, cat, or whatever pet you own receives prompt medical attention when things such as this occur, just like you would take your child to the pediatrician when they are sick. There is absolutely no excuse for not taking this dog to the vet, none whatsoever. This makes me incredibly angry and frustrated. All that I see here is you complaining, but not doing anything about it. Simply cleaning the dog's ear is NOT going to make this go away. You need a vet....NOW. This poor dog must be so uncomfortable. That is obviously a very painful infection that should have been treated many weeks ago.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really love Zymox Otic Ear Solution Treatment with 1% Hydrocortisone. It's over the counter and you can order it from Amazon or other online retailers. I flush out the ear canal first with ear cleaner before using the Zymox then clean and dry out the ears gently with Cotton balls. An alcohol free cleaner is less painful for your dog if their ears are infected or sore. Don't use any ear cleaner while using Zymox or it won't work. If the infection is really bad use it for 2 weeks. After treatment re-flush the ear canals with cleaner. If this doesn't work or infection is severe please see the vet. Our vet prescribes Mometamax ointment for infections but Zymox usually works the same.


----------



## terroh8er (Jun 18, 2016)

You should take your dog to the vet but in the interest of harm reduction, I'll second what is said above but add that the Zymox without the hydrocortisone is probably best because you don't know whether there's an open wound or not since it's pretty bad. The hydrocortisone just reduces the itching so it's not going to affect the effectiveness with regard to eliminating the infection (but it can cause problems when there's an open wound). Zymox apparently is a broad-spectrum ear treatment in the sense that it treats bacterial, yeast, and some other types of infections. Also, it says on the Zymox bottle that you shouldn't pre-clean the ear because it reduces its effectiveness so don't do that.


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

her ear is much better now due to the epi otic, the antibiotic the vet gave her was cephalexin btw


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Great to hear her ears are improving. Generally, once you find the correct combination of meds/treatment plan things start to improve. I bet both of you are happy!


----------

